# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  What are your beliefs?

## Chantellabella

No right.
No wrong.
No debate.

Not to convert or divert. 

Just what is it that you believe about the cosmos?
Why are we here?
Do you have a higher power and if so what relationship do you have with him/her/it?

----------


## Chantellabella

I believe that there is a God who loves me. 
One who came to earth to walk among us in the form of Jesus.
I believe God sacrificed his son to save us.
I believe there is some big picture out there............like something bigger than the universe and that we are only small players in that.
I believe we did evolve from someone or something but not sure what. 
I believe that my higher power (God) is with me always and will never leave me.
I believe that I am a child of God and I'm not sure if that means God as one entity of God as an entire universe.
I believe in miracles.
I believe God sends guardian angels to watch over us.
I believe we are not the only beings in the universe.
I believe that somehow we are all connected to the rest of the universe. 
I believe each one of us has a purpose in life.
I believe in heaven but not hell. I think of hell as an absence of heaven only. 
I believe I have heard God speak to me.

----------


## Trendsetter

> I believe that there is a God who loves me. 
> One who came to earth to walk among us in the form of Jesus.
> I believe God sacrificed his son to save us.
> I believe there is some big picture out there............like something bigger than the universe and that we are only small players in that.
> I believe we did evolve from someone or something but not sure what. 
> I believe that my higher power (God) is with me always and will never leave me.
> I believe that I am a child of God and I'm not sure if that means God as one entity of God as an entire universe.
> I believe in miracles.
> I believe God sends guardian angels to watch over us.
> ...



I agree! I like this post.

----------


## Chantellabella

It's really interesting to see what others believe. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## WintersTale

This is what I believe. 

I believe that there is an afterlife, but only in special circumstances. I don't believe there is a hell, but I do believe there is a heaven. The people that are really good on earth, and who treat people well and do good things, go to heaven. Everyone else gets stuck in a circle after death, and are judged. If they aren't judged as good enough to go to heaven, and join in the afterlife, they are reincarnated, either as human beings or animals. 

I don't believe that Jesus was the son of God, but I do believe that Jesus was a real person. I do believe there is a God, but I don't believe he hates people and damns them to hell. 

That is what I believe. Take it or leave it.

----------


## T-Bone

Deism sums up my beliefs pretty well..

"Deism is the belief that reason and observation of the natural world are sufficient to determine the existence of a creator, accompanied with the rejection of revelation and authority as a source of religious knowledge. Deism became more prominent in the 17th and 18th centuries during the Age of Enlightenment—especially in Britain, France, Germany and America—among intellectuals raised as Christians who believed in one god, but found fault with organized religion and could not believe in supernatural events such as miracles, the inerrancy of scriptures, or the Trinity.
Deism is derived from deus, the Latin word for god. The earliest known usage in print of the English term deist is 1621, and deism is first found in a 1675 dictionary. Deistic ideas influenced several leaders of the American and French Revolutions. Two main forms of deism currently exist: classical deism and modern deism. 

Deism is a theological position concerning the relationship between "the Creator" and the natural world. Deistic viewpoints emerged during the scientific revolution of 17th century Europe and came to exert a powerful influence during the eighteenth century enlightenment. Deism stood between the narrow dogmatism of the period and skepticism. Though deists rejected atheism, they often were called "atheists" by more traditional theists. There were a number of different forms in the 17th and 18th century. In England, deism included a range of people from anti-Christian to un-Christian theists.
Deism holds that God does not intervene with the functioning of the natural world in any way, allowing it to run according to the laws of nature that he configured when he created all things. God is thus conceived to be wholly transcendent and never immanent. For Deists, human beings can only know God via reason and the observation of nature, but not by revelation or supernatural manifestations (such as miracles) – phenomena which Deists regard with caution if not skepticism. See the section Features of deism, following. Deism does not ascribe any specific qualities to a deity beyond non-intervention. Deism is related to naturalism because it credits the formation of life and the universe to a higher power, using only natural processes. Deism may also include a spiritual element, involving experiences of God and nature." -wikipedia

----------


## Equinox

I've more or less been a lifelong Agnostic despite being raised in a Christian home. I guess I do sort of believe in some sort of a spiritual energy but Christianity and such were never quite the right fit for me. Given how infinite the universe is I am open to infinite possibility. I don't think that anybody is inherently right or wrong, I feel that whatever a person believes in is their interpretation of the mass energy around us and so long as it helps them to do good and be peaceful and just in the world then it's a good thing. But If it goes the other way as in some extremist sects of certain religions then I would be against that.

----------


## Chantellabella

Thank you all for sharing. I think it's really fascinating to see what people think of the universe and our existence. I also think it's great that we do all have various and diverse beliefs. It's a great way to learn so much more about others and the world around us. Thanks for posting.

----------


## Monroe

I'm a polytheist due to experiences that I have had, and emotional beliefs that I hold. But rationally, I relate to Deism. My emotional mind differs from my reasoning mind when it comes to spiritual beliefs.

----------


## billius

Spiritually: Buddhism and I worship what I shall call the Earth Mother though I refuse to call such a thing a 'god.' Religiously: Existential Nihilism

----------


## takethebiscuit

Deleted

----------


## Chantellabella

This is very cool to hear everyone's beliefs. Thanks for posting.

----------


## Grand Jete

I have no idea what I am, at least spiritually. I don't consider myself a hardline atheist, but I'm not sure how well I fit the label of agnostic. Technically, I'm baptized as a Lutheran. But my family almost never went to church. I'd like to believe in some sort of God or greater spirit out there, but I just don't. I love that for many people, religion provides such a sense of community. It was for that reason that I tried attending the small Lutheran church at my college. The people were very welcoming and I enjoyed the gatherings, but at the same time, I felt like a huge fraud because I just didn't believe in so much of what was being taught and I don't really know why...

I definitely respect the religious beliefs of others though, maybe in part because I wish I had what they have -- something to believe in.

----------


## Chantellabella

I was just writing in someone's blog that I think it's great that all these various beliefs are safely posted here. That takes courage to post what you believe. On the other forum, whenever a belief was posted, someone would fight it as though the poster said "you must believe this." It has not happened in this thread which is wonderful, in my opinion. 

So I hope many others will share their beliefs. What spiritual thought, practice gives you hope, belonging, purpose, companionship, and the inspiration to move forward? 

Thank you all who have had the courage to post your beliefs. It's definitely a celebration of diversity here.

----------


## Dan

I think life in general was an inevitability given the vastness of the cosmos, and I place no significance or purpose on it beyond that. I feel as though the very nature of the need for a purpose is an amusing reflection of the egocentrism of humanity. I am open to the possibility of there being a creator, however, if one existed, I am certain that it would not even vaguely resemble any existing deities. I tend to identify as a deist, an atheist, or an antitheist, depending on the circumstances. 

Regardless of my attitudes to theism and spirituality in general, I appreciate the nature in which you approached this subject.

----------


## Chantellabella

Thank you for sharing your beliefs. It really is great that people are willing to share and it's really interesting to see the diversity in each one of the posts.

----------


## Jason

> This is what I believe. 
> 
> I believe that there is an afterlife, but only in special circumstances. I don't believe there is a hell, but I do believe there is a heaven. The people that are really good on earth, and who treat people well and do good things, go to heaven. Everyone else gets stuck in a circle after death, and are judged. If they aren't judged as good enough to go to heaven, and join in the afterlife, they are reincarnated, either as human beings or animals. 
> 
> I don't believe that Jesus was the son of God, but I do believe that Jesus was a real person. I do believe there is a God, but I don't believe he hates people and damns them to hell. 
> 
> That is what I believe. Take it or leave it.



I like this belief. I have similar ones to the reincarnation.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I like this belief. I have similar ones to the reincarnation.



Thanks for sharing, Jason.

----------


## WineKitty

I am a strong believer in God and that Jesus Christ is the son of God.  I think we all have to walk our own paths and I have a hard enough time walking mine.  I think the Bible is quite misunderstood, esp by organized religion.  I truly believe the message of the New Testament is to announce the Good News of Christ, and to love and forgive.  To hold ourselves accountable for our own actions.  And with that we find peace.  I don't usually like discussing these things on web forums but I am sharing this to participate in the conversation... and to share what keeps me centered.

----------


## Chantellabella

It sounds like you and I have some similar beliefs. Thanks for sharing. It really is interesting to see so many different relationships and beliefs.

----------


## Koalafan

I guess I would go towards being agnostic, since I dont quite consider myself to be an athiest. I tend to believe that there is something out there...what it is I have no idea but the idea of a higher intelligence is perfectly logical to me atleast, due to the fact that the cosmos itself is such a bizarre and strange that we still know very little about. There are also some things I like in buddhism and etc...and consider myself atleast somewhat spiritual in that regards.

----------


## Chantellabella

Thanks, Koalafan for sharing your beliefs. I know it can be a scary thing to talk about what you believe, but it's nice to know that everyone here is allowed to voice their thoughts.

----------


## Zyriel

I have studied various religions and philosophies seeking my purpose on this world. Yet within each, I find similar beliefs I can relate to, but cannot identify with one faith. If anything is sacred to me, it is knowledge, and the purity of nature itself. The awe majesty and beauty that transcends the mortal realm. 

As for an afterlife, I believe in reincarnation. I believe everyone is here for their own purpose and each follows a different path. Until that lesson is learned and each individual finds their enlightenment they will keep being reborn. I believe heavily in honor, loyalty, courage, compassion, the pursuit of knowledge, the application of wisdom, and self-discipline. 

For gods, I do believe in the existence of supernatural entities on a higher plane of existence. However, I do not believe in an omnipotent, omniscient God. I believe in evolution, but I think there have been external influences on the human thought process throughout the dawning and course of civilization. I believe these beings, some benevolent, some being malevolent according to human morality, all have their own agenda's. Whether they be for personal power, entertainment purposes, or just to aid another sentient life form. A being on their level of intelligence, would have emotions probably more complex than human ones. 

I do believe all prophets existed such as Moses, Jesus, Mohammad,  Zoroaster, Krishna (Avatar of Vishnu), Siddartha Gautama (The First  Buddha), as many others. I also believe they carry valuable messages,  with much wisdom that has altered, edited, translated and re-translated  over the course of history. Many religions that once existed were  eradicated either through changing times or genocide over the course of  human history. 

As for the universe itself. I believe humanity can never understand such a complex field of thought. Once one traverse's outside the solar system in which Earth belongs to, so many possibilities open. As does when humanity traverses the depths of the abyss that is the oceans. Life exists in places where humanity never thought could: without sunlight, nor oxygen, under tons of pressure that would crush the hardest natural substances. Even at the lowest form of material which makes up the physical realm, sub-atomic particles phase in and out of existence. Which causes one to ask the question, where do these particles go? If all matter is made of these particles, then all is energy. Human brains interpret reality from physical senses interpreted by the brain. However that is just the human interpretation of reality. Sight and sound are the same, all vibration is sound, and all light spectrum is vibrating as it is heat. The human ear just cannot hear such sound nor can the eyes see beyond the visible spectrum, such as ultraviolet or infared light. All is energy, and energy cannot be created nor destroyed. So the human brainwaves, which are electricity therefore are energy and exist beyond physical death. I pretty much just keep an open mind and try to intake as much knowledge about the subject from any source.

----------


## Yossarian

I was never baptized and grew up in a nonreligious family. I did go to church for a short while around the ages of 11-13, but it wasn't really for me. I lived with my sister briefly, which was part of the reason I did go. I don't spend too much time thinking about it. Apatheism sounds pretty close to me.

----------


## JesusChild

Hi this is my first time on this forum. Just wanted to start by introducing myself my names Chad good to be here. I am a Christian, I profess proudly that Jesus is my Lord and Savior, I believe that Jesus died on the cross and rose from the death for my sins, I confess I don't go to Church which I should and I have never been good at getting into the Bible. 

I believe In Gods Angels, in Heaven and Hell, I believe in what my signature says, I trust in God, I believe in The Saints. John 3:16 if you pray it with your lips and believe it in your heart you will be saved.  I believe for me personally Jesus is the only way to Heaven .  Thank you for allowing me to share, God Bless everyone and if you ever want to talk to me about the things of God please message me.

Hey Wine Kitty you know me from SAS The Patriot previously known as Ironpain. Kay invited me here. I was wondering if there were any SAS members here. Its Nice to see you. I too feel like you (see my post) Amen indeed The New Testament was to tell us the Good News (That's why we have some versions called The Good News Versions) because that's exactly what the coming of Jesus was Good News.  Its not easy to share faith especially in today's society.  I came here because I needed a new place and I needed to find a place to share my faith around people without feeling uncomfortable .

----------


## Chantellabella

Thanks JesusChild, Yossarian and Zyriel for posting your beliefs. As always, it's really awesome to see such diversity about the cosmos.

----------


## JesusChild

Put on the full Armor of God So that you can Stand against the Devils Schemes Ephesians 6:11 What do these words mean to you? to me putting on the full armor of God means taking up my cross for Jesus, equipping myself with the bible, Church.  I know that even as I put on the armor I will still fall and I will still fail but that's okay because I profess in my heart that Jesus is with me. 

I hope this is what you wanted and I apologize if I upset anyone.  I don't disrespect or belittle anyones beliefs.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Put on the full Armor of God So that you can Stand against the Devils Schemes Ephesians 6:11 What do these words mean to you? to me putting on the full armor of God means taking up my cross for Jesus, equipping myself with the bible, Church.  I know that even as I put on the armor I will still fall and I will still fail but that's okay because I profess in my heart that Jesus is with me. 
> 
> I hope this is what you wanted and I apologize if I upset anyone.  I don't disrespect or belittle anyones beliefs.



Hi. I am just asking for people to share their beliefs in a safe environment. Thank you for sharing what you believe.

----------


## TheDarkness

.

----------


## Otherside

I don't know. I was baptized, but for my parents it was more of a social occasion than anything religious. I don't believe a god exists. No, I just don't _know_, and millions of religions say they're right, and so which one is? There's stories of people dying and seeing jesus, but the brain is a powerful thing, and how do we know the people who say they've seen prophets in Lourdes aren't hallucinating somewhat? My mind just questions things, and with those questions, I can't believe. I guess I used to...kinda. But I've been struggling to, because if God really was a parent, why would he make his children suffer? People have told me that thats not the case, God isn't there, but see the thing is...none of them have what I have. None of them have dealt with exilerating energy filled highs that turn to irritation and agaitation because the person next to you is daring to breathe, followed by a depression that leaves them trapped in bed for two days because they don't have the energy or the motivation to get up. That's kinda why I don't believe. When it began, when I still somewhat believed in god, I prayed and begged for this to stop, but it never did. The mood swings would just get better and worse as each happened. And meaning no offence to anyone on here...I respect that everyone has issues and I'm not saying mine are worse...but do any of you really know what it's like to be in my brain, mental illness aside? I don't know what it's like to be anyone else, I don't know why you believe or what it's like living as you. But I just found it ironic that the people who were telling me that god wasn't there for that reason and that "it was a test" were people who were content with there lives and weren't living like I was. And the fact they were giving examples of people who were tortured and who refused to give up faith, who were terminally ill...as if I was just attention seeking...did not help me or help me to believe any more in God.

And then I see how many people kill for there beliefs, throughout the ages. Why? Why do they do that? And why would a religion condemn you to hell simply for not believing that such a thing exists? I struggle to come to terms with a god who would punish someone for that. On the other hand thoough, I don't see the point in arguing my beliefs with people. It's none of my buisness, and you could believe that the world was made of raspberry cheesecale and watched over by giraffes sitting on tables in the sky who ate sorbet all day long, and I'm not going to argue with you. What you believe...is a personal choice and that's the way I'm always going to see it. 

I meant no offence by any of this. Sorry if I did offend someone.  :hide:

----------


## whiteman

I believe I have to do something heroic on the field of battle to impress Odin to spend eternity in Valhalla.

----------


## L

I was raised a Catholic but do not follow the religion - It is strange I don't really believe there is a higher power but rather a power within - kind of like a Gagarin Angel but not - like if we grow to love and find peace with ourselves it grows and can protect us - it might even just be a feeling but it protects us and lets us know when something is wrong but in order for it to do it's job we much have a sense of who we are as a person. I believe we don't have a purpose in life until we find and give one to our own lives ourselves. I believe in meditation, yoga and self refection but not worship towards any higher power but rather to find peace and calmness and respect for ourselves. Through this we can accept and work on our own faults developing patience and respect for others.

I am also a little nuts and don't share that with many people

----------


## Chantellabella

> I`m... not so sure how to categorize my belief. Never found a definition that seemed right for me.
> But... to make a LONG story short, I believe that even if we had answers, it wouldn't matter.
> Watching a hand reaching out from the sky can be as equally terrifying, as never seeing it at all.



Very true, Caleb. I have these thoughts occasionally also.

It's been awhile since we posted in this thread, so it is nice to see others contributing their thoughts and beliefs. The diversity of humankind is just amazing. It's so interesting to see such different beliefs. Thanks for posting.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I don't know. I was baptized, but for my parents it was more of a social occasion than anything religious. I don't believe a god exists. No, I just don't _know_, and millions of religions say they're right, and so which one is? There's stories of people dying and seeing jesus, but the brain is a powerful thing, and how do we know the people who say they've seen prophets in Lourdes aren't hallucinating somewhat? My mind just questions things, and with those questions, I can't believe. I guess I used to...kinda. But I've been struggling to, because if God really was a parent, why would he make his children suffer? People have told me that thats not the case, God isn't there, but see the thing is...none of them have what I have. None of them have dealt with exilerating energy filled highs that turn to irritation and agaitation because the person next to you is daring to breathe, followed by a depression that leaves them trapped in bed for two days because they don't have the energy or the motivation to get up. That's kinda why I don't believe. When it began, when I still somewhat believed in god, I prayed and begged for this to stop, but it never did. The mood swings would just get better and worse as each happened. And meaning no offence to anyone on here...I respect that everyone has issues and I'm not saying mine are worse...but do any of you really know what it's like to be in my brain, mental illness aside? I don't know what it's like to be anyone else, I don't know why you believe or what it's like living as you. But I just found it ironic that the people who were telling me that god wasn't there for that reason and that "it was a test" were people who were content with there lives and weren't living like I was. And the fact they were giving examples of people who were tortured and who refused to give up faith, who were terminally ill...as if I was just attention seeking...did not help me or help me to believe any more in God.
> 
> And then I see how many people kill for there beliefs, throughout the ages. Why? Why do they do that? And why would a religion condemn you to hell simply for not believing that such a thing exists? I struggle to come to terms with a god who would punish someone for that. On the other hand thoough, I don't see the point in arguing my beliefs with people. It's none of my buisness, and you could believe that the world was made of raspberry cheesecale and watched over by giraffes sitting on tables in the sky who ate sorbet all day long, and I'm not going to argue with you. What you believe...is a personal choice and that's the way I'm always going to see it. 
> 
> I meant no offence by any of this. Sorry if I did offend someone.



Hey, my friend. The beauty of this thread as the OP said is everyone's beliefs are welcome here. It's just a getting to know each other place. I think it's fascinating to find out how others believe. In all my years I've found that even if people profess to be in the same church/religion/world view, they still have their own specific beliefs. That's what I hear in your post. It was interesting to hear how you moved from one thought to the next. I think we all do that. I know for me, my spiritual beliefs change as often as my hair color does sometimes. It's usually a reaction to what's going on with me at the time. And as I said in the OP...........no right. no wrong. no debate. It's been really nice to hear people's thoughts without debate or conversion talk. We're building a sort of "World Religions/Beliefs" book here. I had no idea about some beliefs and to hear the details is fascinating. Thanks for posting.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I believe I have to do something heroic on the field of battle to impress Odin to spend eternity in Valhalla.



This is a different belief because it reminds me of Viking days and mythology. Are your beliefs based on an mythology or is this something that has developed more in modern times? Thanks for answering.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I was raised a Catholic but do not follow the religion - It is strange I don't really believe there is a higher power but rather a power within - kind of like a Gagarin Angel but not - like if we grow to love and find peace with ourselves it grows and can protect us - it might even just be a feeling but it protects us and lets us know when something is wrong but in order for it to do it's job we much have a sense of who we are as a person. I believe we don't have a purpose in life until we find and give one to our own lives ourselves. I believe in meditation, yoga and self refection but not worship towards any higher power but rather to find peace and calmness and respect for ourselves. Through this we can accept and work on our own faults developing patience and respect for others.
> 
> I am also a little nuts and don't share that with many people



You're not nuts  :Hug:  And remember, there's no right or wrong on this thread. We are all different human beings and therefore have different beliefs about this world.

I see your belief as really self reflective and tuned in to who you are. It's sounds really neat and calming to have those beliefs. Thanks for sharing them.  ::):

----------


## whiteman

> This is a different belief because it reminds me of Viking days and mythology. Are your beliefs based on an mythology or is this something that has developed more in modern times? Thanks for answering.



Yes...my beliefs are based on Norse Paganism. Although it's not, "mythology," it's real. Christianity is, "mythology".

----------


## Chantellabella

> Yes...my beliefs are based on Norse Paganism. Although it's not, "mythology," it's real. Christianity is, "mythology".



I used the wrong word. Sorry. That's what I was thinking that it was more from the Norse region. I guess that why I thought Vikings. And I mistakenly said mythology because it was early this morning. Got my history mixed up. Again, sorry for using the wrong word. I was trying to describe what it reminded me of. That's all. Thanks.

----------


## Chantellabella

> My relationship with religion is complicated and unresolved. I was raised a Christian (Protestant) and was made to go to the same church for the first 15-16 yrs of my life. There's a lot of things wrong about this church but my parents had a prominent position there and wanted their children to go.  In my teens, I rebelled and secretly thought of becoming Buddhist.  When I finally was given the freedom to go to whatever church I wanted, I had a lingering bitter taste about Christianity and church-going, although I always admired the teachings of Jesus.  And when I think of the big picture (e.g. the universe), to me it makes more sense that there's a higher power.  But to this day, when I think about religion, all those old experiences come back and I just don't know what to think.  
> 
> I guess that makes me some type of agnostic (or deist) - still don't know!



Thanks for sharing your beliefs. I think it's really neat that everyone has a different way of seeing either a higher power or the cosmos.  ::):

----------


## whiteman

> I used the wrong word. Sorry. That's what I was thinking that it was more from the Norse region. I guess that why I thought Vikings. And I mistakenly said mythology because it was early this morning. Got my history mixed up. Again, sorry for using the wrong word. I was trying to describe what it reminded me of. That's all. Thanks.



No worries...I wasn't really serious. I said that because many christians think my beliefs are ridiculous, but I don't think they're anymore ridiculous than what most people believe. It's just most people believe those things, and most people don't believe in Norse Paganism, and I get why some people would think my beliefs are ridiculous, but they help me just like a Christians beliefs help them.

----------


## Chantellabella

What's cool about this thread is that there are many beliefs with no one better than the other. Also no one has gotten into a debate which is awesome. I like learning about new ideas.  ::):

----------


## Member11

Lets stay on-topic. ::):

----------


## compulsive

At some points I had believed in a deity. I called him God, but felt like he was quite different from the Christian God.

 hehe i just got a flash back of 6 years ago praying. something minor I got really anxious over. Helped me out  ::D: 
Not really sure now. Im kind of going through a fog.

----------


## Chantellabella

> At some points I had believed in a deity. I called him God, but felt like he was quite different from the Christian God.
> 
>  hehe i just got a flash back of 6 years ago praying. something minor I got really anxious over. Helped me out 
> Not really sure now. Im kind of going through a fog.



What's neat about personal beliefs is that there are no parameters that say you have to believe this or that. The only set rule of a personal belief is that it can change when you want it to change. Since I started this thread, I've changed my beliefs at least 3 times.  ::):

----------


## Misssy

Hiya Chanti, Well, honestly I haven't given it much thought recently in the past few years. When I was in my 20's I was very interested in this kind of thing, cosmos and spirituality and even some religion, though the older I get the farther away from it I am, maybe it is the grittiness of life or how I can see how life kind of falls apart for people. Not sure what it is exactly, just that losing the hopefulness and idealism of youth I guess...in a personal way of just how life turns out. I keep talking about becoming older on here, I guess because I am appalled that I have had this problem "Anxiety" for so long, and I used to hope that I would overcome it or grow out of it....and life perspective does seem to change. To get back to the answer, my perspective is that we are just another generation of humans, that have come and gone for a very long time, think of the Egyptians, or tribal peoples, cave peoples. From the way I See the world, I am not so significant that there would be any "meaning" to my life. I think my life is meaningless. I did some genealogy and there were generations before me that I barely knew personally as people. Grandparents who I never had a close relationship to etc..... so not even in a spiritual sense of meaning but also in a very tangible sense. These people don't know me and I don't know them, and I sometimes wonder more about the world and people around me and if there is any meaning in that. There seems to be very little. As far as god goes, it just doesn't make sense to me. The discussions of ancient people who are no longer alive and worshiping them. Even those who are worshipping the Dali Lama, a "living god" of sorts.....well what difference does any of it make. I have no answers really. And I figure people can believe whatever they want..but for me it doesn't make a lot of sense. Though oddly enough I still need a sense of wonder and possibility in life. Hardcore....non-believers in the magical..kind of bore me. For as much as I don't consider myself a believer...I feel like I need a sense of magic and wonder in life. Shrug. God clearly isn't here to protect us because look at all the horrible things that happen to people in this world............................I mean after praying and praying and praying...and here we are, god hasn't really answered my prayers.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Hiya Chanti, Well, honestly I haven't given it much thought recently in the past few years. When I was in my 20's I was very interested in this kind of thing, cosmos and spirituality and even some religion, though the older I get the farther away from it I am, maybe it is the grittiness of life or how I can see how life kind of falls apart for people. Not sure what it is exactly, just that losing the hopefulness and idealism of youth I guess...in a personal way of just how life turns out. I keep talking about becoming older on here, I guess because I am appalled that I have had this problem "Anxiety" for so long, and I used to hope that I would overcome it or grow out of it....and life perspective does seem to change. To get back to the answer, my perspective is that we are just another generation of humans, that have come and gone for a very long time, think of the Egyptians, or tribal peoples, cave peoples. From the way I See the world, I am not so significant that there would be any "meaning" to my life. I think my life is meaningless. I did some genealogy and there were generations before me that I barely knew personally as people. Grandparents who I never had a close relationship to etc..... so not even in a spiritual sense of meaning but also in a very tangible sense. These people don't know me and I don't know them, and I sometimes wonder more about the world and people around me and if there is any meaning in that. There seems to be very little. As far as god goes, it just doesn't make sense to me. The discussions of ancient people who are no longer alive and worshiping them. Even those who are worshipping the Dali Lama, a "living god" of sorts.....well what difference does any of it make. I have no answers really. And I figure people can believe whatever they want..but for me it doesn't make a lot of sense. Though oddly enough I still need a sense of wonder and possibility in life. Hardcore....non-believers in the magical..kind of bore me. For as much as I don't consider myself a believer...I feel like I need a sense of magic and wonder in life. Shrug. God clearly isn't here to protect us because look at all the horrible things that happen to people in this world............................I mean after praying and praying and praying...and here we are, god hasn't really answered my prayers.



Hi back at ya, Misssy!  ::):  I hear you about perspective and beliefs changing as you get older and start to wonder about this world. Thanks for sharing what you believe.

----------


## meeps

atheist. I don't believe there is any overarching meaning or purpose to life (because there was no _intent_ behind it's emergence in the first place), just the meaning or purpose you give to it.

----------


## Chantellabella

> atheist. I don't believe there is any overarching meaning or purpose to life (because there was no _intent_ behind it's emergence in the first place), just the meaning or purpose you give to it.



I hear you about giving our own lives some meaning. I believe that too. Thanks for sharing your beliefs.

----------


## Misssy

I've tried churches like Unitarian, Catholic, Presbyterian. Since I'm a socially "anxious" person even the PARTICIPATION part of talking to people in church can be very hard for me. Churches are good for families I think. I know that is not the question but I feel like an even more odd-person-out in the church setting.

----------


## whiteman

I went to a unitarean church once and the lady who greeted me at the door wouldn't let go of my hand when she introduced herself-talk about AWKWARD!

----------


## life

dont have any beliefs, when i die that's the end of my existence, just like switching off a lightbulb

----------


## Chantellabella

> I've tried churches like Unitarian, Catholic, Presbyterian. Since I'm a socially "anxious" person even the PARTICIPATION part of talking to people in church can be very hard for me. Churches are good for families I think. I know that is not the question but I feel like an even more odd-person-out in the church setting.



I feel this also and would get a tad sad when I sat alone in church looking at families. I think I've got you beat on the church "shopping."  I've tried Baptist, Catholic, Presbyterian, "listened twice to the Mormon missionary guys, Church of Christ, Lutheran, Episcopalian, Wesleyn, and numerous non-denominational churches. 

And you said that wasn't the question, but in essence it was. Your belief is a searcher maybe. That's what I call myself also. I have my beliefs and I go looking around for people who have similar beliefs. Haven't quite found that yet myself.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I went to a unitarean church once and the lady who greeted me at the door wouldn't let go of my hand when she introduced herself-talk about AWKWARD!



There was some hidden video show on the other day where the shop keeper wouldn't let go of people's hands the whole time they were in the store. The people were not pleased.

----------


## Chantellabella

> dont have any beliefs, when i die that's the end of my existence, just like switching off a lightbulb



Well, I like your lightbulb presently and hope it stays on for a very long time.  ::):  


Thank you life, Misssy and whiteman for sharing your beliefs.

----------


## FiestyAnxiety

My relationship with religion is somewhat limited? I believe their's a god and don't go passed that.

----------


## Chantellabella

> My relationship with religion is somewhat limited? I believe their's a god and don't go passed that.



Thanks for sharing your belief with us.  ::):

----------


## Ms.Lady

I don't know what religion I am. I believe in being kind and respectful to everyone, being selfless and making sure I give to charity and help people in need. I am a strong believer in Karma and new-age practices, but I don't know what religion that makes me. Agnostic I guess. There's definitely something up there, I just believe there's a force, not a God.

----------


## Tinkerbell

I grew up as a Lutheran, baptized, confirmed, Sunday school teacher.  Slowly moved away from organized religion and would consider myself more spiritual now.  I took a History of Religion class in college and found it fascinating and have basically made an amalgamation of different types of religion that works for me.  Each form of religion has its own version of the golden rule which I believe to be our ultimate goal, and what I strive to live by.  After death I believe that what others consider a soul is the memory of our loved ones still residing in our heart.

----------


## Antidote

I'd call myself a philosophical agnostic pantheist (formerly Catholic but that wasn't my choice, it was hoisted upon me before I could think). There's a wiki article on pantheism if anyone's interested.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I don't know what religion I am. I believe in being kind and respectful to everyone, being selfless and making sure I give to charity and help people in need. I am a strong believer in Karma and new-age practices, but I don't know what religion that makes me. Agnostic I guess. There's definitely something up there, I just believe there's a force, not a God.



I know for myself, I don't consider having a religion. I just have beliefs. So no worries. I wasn't asking about a religion, but just what you believe. Thanks for sharing your belief.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> I grew up as a Lutheran, baptized, confirmed, Sunday school teacher.  Slowly moved away from organized religion and would consider myself more spiritual now.  I took a History of Religion class in college and found it fascinating and have basically made an amalgamation of different types of religion that works for me.  Each form of religion has its own version of the golden rule which I believe to be our ultimate goal, and what I strive to live by.  After death I believe that what others consider a soul is the memory of our loved ones still residing in our heart.



I'll be that was a great class. Learning about religious belief is one of my hobbies also. Thanks for sharing what you believe.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'd call myself a philosophical agnostic pantheist (formerly Catholic but that wasn't my choice, it was hoisted upon me before I could think). There's a wiki article on pantheism if anyone's interested.



I'll take a look at it. I'm always fascinated in how people believe and how that helps them in life. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Chantellabella

Ok. Here is what I now, today believe.

There is a book called Across the Universe by Beth Revis. (It's not that movie under the same name)The premise is that some people of Earth need to get to a distant planet to form a colony and preserve humanity. Earth's not doing to well so they need to screw up another planet. 

Anyway, the important people (those with some kick [BEEP] DNA I guess) are frozen so that they can be thawed when they reach the new Earth. These guys are military, brilliant people, etc. 

They need some people to drive the ship for a few hundred years to get to this place though. So they get these people to fly the ship. I'm not sure I read it right, but it looks like they cloned them from one guy at first. 

Anyway, these people know it's going to take about 150 years to get to the other planet and they are content to know that their grandkids will have this great new earth to live. Their contentment is helped along by a drug called Phydus which dulls emotions. They also have "hope" because they are shown the stars of their one day home. No matter that they live in a tube about a mile long. It's their life, all they know and their sole purpose is to get the other people (the bigger picture) to the new world. 

So I've decided that this is our reason to live. God has some bigger picture and needs our DNA for something way down the road. So he instills our will to survive. He puts in our head the ability to find ways to distract from the fact that we are here for some bigger picture that we will never know. That way we don't mutiny. We think we are content. The distractions are our Phydus. He gives us a hope of heaven so we find a purpose to keep going. 

Our purpose in life is to get what's inside of us to the other side. We are being used for the bigger picture.............that end goal. 

In the book, somebody realizes that when they finally reach their goal, these "worker bees" will be used as slaves by the "needed frozen people." Let's just call them the "not content people" of our earth. 

I've decided that I'm a "not content person." 

I will continue to survive to preserve whatever it is God needs at the end of the road. 

But I'm not going to fall for the Phydus trick. 

I don't have to play along with the game. 

You know what happened to the "not content person?" Yep, you guessed it. They tried to snuff him out. 

Do I have doubts about my beliefs? Sure. I mean I have heard God's voice. I do believe God is around, protecting, fighting, even loving us. 

I just want the ability to keep my eyes open. I want to be Phydus free. 

In Celebrate Recovery, I was taught that believing we had any power over our lives was futile. I learned that God had full control. 

So if that's what it takes to keep this DNA of mine going as long as possible, I'm all for it.

I mean it *is* all about survival, right?

But what I want is honesty about why I'm here. It's not about peace, giving, relationships, contentment, happiness. 

It's about only getting my freaking DNA to the other side.................. it's only that big picture.

I may be wrong. In fact, I'm sure I am because even in the book there were no guarantees. When you don't have all the facts, you can't make a right decision about anything. 

I am just choosing to not distract to be content. I am choosing to see one idea of why we are used.

I'm sure others on the earth believe this also. I'm sure there's a name for what I believe. The difference is I don't see myself as superior or even right. I don't need others to believe as I do. In fact, I truly need the rest of the planet to keep taking the Phydus. 

Because somebody needs to drive this stinking ship to it's port. If we had a mutiny, we would just float in space for hundreds of years until our fuel ran out. 

Gotta get that damned DNA to that goal, people. 

Oh and wait........................ let me put words in  a few people's mouths.............it's time for meds again isn't it, Cindy. 

Nope. I prefer to be people's definition of crazy. 

I mean, seriously. If people believed crazy people in this world, we would never get there.

----------


## Lad

Miracles and faces.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Miracles and faces.



I'd be interested in hearing more about your beliefs if you're willing to share. Thanks for sharing what you did.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Miracles and faces.



I'd be interested in hearing more about your beliefs if you're willing to share. Thanks for sharing what you did.

----------


## Chantellabella

:bump: 

It's been awhile since people have posted in this thread. With all the new members, I wondered how others believe. 

Remember, there is no right or wrong.

It's just really awesome to hear how people see our existence and how they interact with it. 

It's fascinating to read about everyone's belief system, so I encourage you guys to read through the thread.

Also, read the OP. 

It says:

No right.
No wrong.
No debate.

Not to convert or divert. 

Just what is it that you believe about the cosmos?
Why are we here?
Do you have a higher power and if so what relationship do you have with him/her/it?

----------


## Kesky

i defintely believe there is something out there. I would be devastated to learn that someone or something of this earth conceived of and was responsible for the creation of mechanisms that allow honey badgers to exist. 

I don't know how to relate to this presence/god/higher power though. I was raised Catholic but became really disillusioned with Christianity. It seemed so mean spirited and contradictory. So though I believe in a higher power I feel pretty disconnected from whatever it might be. that bothers me sometimes. I know little of Buddhism but what I do know of it makes sense to me. So hopefully if I can get out of my own_ you know what_ and do a little exploring.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I'm a nihilist.

----------


## Chantellabella

Thanks Kesky and inane, for sharing your beliefs. I really think it's awesome to hear the ideas of everyone.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I suppose I'd classify myself as an agnostic existentialist.





> Agnostic existentialism is a type of existentialism which makes no claim to know whether or not there is a "greater picture"; rather, it simply asserts that the greatest truth is that which the individual chooses to act upon. It feels that to know the greater picture, whether there is one or not, is impossible, or impossible so far, or of little value. Like the Christian existentialist, the agnostic existentialist believes existence is subjective.



I generally feel an aversion to organized religion as I find it all a bit cult-like and prone to fanaticism, but I respect peoples right to hold their own beliefs so long as they act in kind.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I suppose I'd classify myself as an agnostic existentialist.
> 
> 
> 
> I generally feel an aversion to organized religion as I find it all a bit cult-like and prone to fanaticism, but I respect peoples right to hold their own beliefs so long as they act in kind.



Thanks for sharing Inscrutable Banana. I also seem to not find a home in an organized religion. It doesn't affect my beliefs, but occasionally I try to join a random church to listen to a sermon or two. 

A pastor's wife stopped by the library one day and we got to talking. You know what she told me? She said the problem with churches are that they are filled with people. It was nice to hear somebody understand one of my beliefs. Although I have a relationship with my God, I hesitate to visit churches. Some of the times I've gone though, the sermon has been what I needed. My belief is that my God needed to tell me something and I just wasn't listening on my own.

Thanks for sharing your beliefs.

I wanted to add another belief. Even though I believe we were made by God, I have to believe that there are oodles of other people or species on other planets out there in the universe. The universe is so vast that I can't believe God made that all for puny little us. There must be others out there enjoying their part of space too.

----------


## Chloe

I know I don't believe in god and the bible. Yes there may have been a guy who did amazing things and tought lessons and all that jazz but I don't believe in Catholic beliefs. 

I agree with some them like love your neighbour, life is precious, love is something which can is amazing, people are all connected (not through being the sons and daughters of god but by being human beings), we should respect living things on this planet and the planet we are lucky to be able to survive and thrive on. There is a right and wrong and we should do what is right and not what is easy, I even believe in a heaven or hell ( I think that's more of a comforting idea that bad people will be punished for being horrible and that there's a nice place filled with lovely people) 

As for the universe. Not a clue but what a great accident it turned out to be for all of the wonderful places and creatures to be made to survive in it  ::):  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chantellabella

> I know I don't believe in god and the bible. Yes there may have been a guy who did amazing things and tought lessons and all that jazz but I don't believe in Catholic beliefs. 
> 
> I agree with some them like love your neighbour, life is precious, love is something which can is amazing, people are all connected (not through being the sons and daughters of god but by being human beings), we should respect living things on this planet and the planet we are lucky to be able to survive and thrive on. There is a right and wrong and we should do what is right and not what is easy, I even believe in a heaven or hell ( I think that's more of a comforting idea that bad people will be punished for being horrible and that there's a nice place filled with lovely people) 
> 
> As for the universe. Not a clue but what a great accident it turned out to be for all of the wonderful places and creatures to be made to survive in it  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks Chloe, for sharing your beliefs. And I hear you about respecting living things on the planet. I try also.

----------


## Chantellabella

Wanted to bump this. I'm just nosey. 

Actually, I'm really fascinated by what people believe. Human behavior is my hobby, so therefore what people believe goes right along with that. 

Again, please read the OP to see that this isn't a thread for debate, there's no right or wrong, and just keep it respectful, okey dokey?  ::):

----------


## cathering

i believe in god and higher beings .... and ghosts...

i believe we don't know half of it ... or more what is out there....

i believe he never died and went on a space trip ... when we were told he suicided... but i can't prove it... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=527fb3-UZGo -   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61Urq6hn4h8

----------


## Chantellabella

> i believe in god and higher beings .... and ghosts...
> 
> i believe we don't know half of it ... or more what is out there....
> 
> i believe he never died and went on a space trip ... when we were told he suicided... but i can't prove it... 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=527fb3-UZGo -   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61Urq6hn4h8



Thanks for sharing your beliefs cathering. It's always interesting to see such diverse views of our existence and universe.  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

I identify as an atheist.
I grew up in a christian home and attended church (presbyterian) regularly til the age of 20.

----------


## enfield

since i was not really raised with a religion besides being told im protestant christian whenever i asked my mom "mom, what religion am i?"  it will be up to me pick one or not. if i do pick a religion it would be Christianity and the catholic type. not just to be catholic with mexicans or g.k. chesterton or other ppl i like that are that but because... no thats probably just it, cuz my favorite ppl are catholics i should copy them to be catholic! not sure im ready to take that step yet. i have chestertons fabulous apolgetics under my belt, and the christian influence from other ppl, but im still pretty shaky on the bible and religious history, i've got a sense of some of it from some stuff, but i would die to a quiz on the facts. dont quiz me on the facts. so im not sure im ready yet. and then dont i need to do something? i would not really officially turn catholic unless i marry a catholic. which is an idea that does sound pretty good to me. that will probably be the fastest way for me to religion. then i just join them in all their religious stuff. 

i believe in stuff like goodness and virtues but more just about people than gods. and certain ppl having a lot of goodness and virtues. such as jesus. now this is pretty simple idea so why am im saying it? well i read some people that say this is all that religion is really about which i thought is cool. they say that noble and great ppl that walked this earth was always the primary inspiration for religions. it wasn't as much that the confusing capricious natural forces is made sense of by the gods, or the sun is personified by a god, but the the power of nature was always only more of just a metaphor for the power of gods that was conceived from the power of man. 

thomas carlyle is one writer that believed this and he likes to repeat it in all his books a bunch of times. i put some quotes from him below. i think he's really cute and funny and a good person, i love his exclamations and the passion he has for his views. this would be the beginning of my religion too, but i would also become catholic so i can fit in with something and for what i said above.

Spoiler: Reverence for Human Worth, earnest devout search for it and encouragement of it, loyal furtherance and obedience to it: this, I say, is the outcome and essence of all true "religions," and was and ever will be

But now if all things whatsoever that we look upon are emblems to us of the Highest God, I add that more so than any of them is man such an emblem. 

The young generations of the world, who had in them the freshness of young children, and yet the depth of earnest men, who did not think that they had finished off all things in Heaven and Earth by merely giving them scientific names, but had to gaze direct at them there, with awe and wonder: they felt better what of divinity is in man and Nature; they, without being mad, could worship Nature, and man more than anything else in Nature.

No nobler feeling than this of admiration for one higher than himself dwells in the breast of man. It is to this hour, and at all hours, the vivifying influence in man's life.

Men do reverence men. Men do worship in that 'one temple of the world,' as Novalis calls it, the Presence of a Man! Hero- worship, true and blessed, or else mistaken, false and accursed, goes on everywhere and everywhen. In this world there is one godlike thing, the essence of all that was or ever will be of godlike in this world: the veneration done to Human Worth by the hearts of men. Hero-worship, in the souls of the heroic, of the clear and wise,—it is the perpetual presence of Heaven in our poor Earth: when it is not there, Heaven is veiled from us; and all is under Heaven's ban and interdict, and there is no worship, or worthship, or worth or blessedness in the Earth any more!—

----------


## Chantellabella

Thanks, Kirsebaer and enfield for sharing your beliefs. It's always interesting to hear about people's journeys.

----------

